# White squash? Foamheart



## foamheart (May 18, 2018)

White squash is the most awesome stuff you ever tasted! My Mom would have to hide it in the oven between batches and stnd in front of it to guard it. Its true I swear! Sliced thin salted and peppered and allowed to sit for 30 to 45 mins while it draws out some juices. Then rolled in fish fry and fried jut till tender. My sister told me once she had to wait till her kids went to bed to fry her some, was the only way she's get it.

I also do stuffed squash with tasso sauce in them too. Oh yea good stuff, but never as good as fried.

Here is fried squash!








Goes great with anything or nothing, but tonite it was fried catfish, fried squash, fried new potatoes & cole slaw. AND a good old southern strawberry spritzer!







Yall have a great night!


----------



## mosparky (May 18, 2018)

I saw Squash in the title and thought "the only way I like squash is fried". Low and behold, that was it. Man That looks good !


----------



## bdskelly (May 18, 2018)

Nice! B


----------



## SonnyE (May 19, 2018)

My first wife use to make Squash Pie with pumpkin seasoning.
It was fun how friends thought it was the best pumpkin pie they ever ate.

Why didn't you fry the slaw to round out everything?
(Just kidding...)


----------



## tropics (May 19, 2018)

Kevin I love eggplant fried like that an zucchini Likes
Richie


----------



## SmokinAl (May 19, 2018)

Looks good Kevin!!
Al


----------



## foamheart (May 19, 2018)

mosparky said:


> I saw Squash in the title and thought "the only way I like squash is fried". Low and behold, that was it. Man That looks good !



Thank you but hey ...... I now like stuffed also. Slap a little Tasso cream sauce over the top and it pretty tastee.
Thats a Creole shrimp stuffing under that sauce, but it could be a Labrador pile with that sauce on it.....LOL


----------



## foamheart (May 19, 2018)

bdskelly said:


> Nice! B



Thank you Brian


----------



## foamheart (May 19, 2018)

SonnyE said:


> My first wife use to make Squash Pie with pumpkin seasoning.
> It was fun how friends thought it was the best pumpkin pie they ever ate.
> 
> Why didn't you fry the slaw to round out everything?
> (Just kidding...)



I once made a pie out of butternut squash, used pumpkin spices but I cut back on them. Was a great pie too.

I could have fried or wilted the cabbage with some bacon in it, I guess that would be fried.....


----------



## foamheart (May 19, 2018)

tropics said:


> Kevin I love eggplant fried like that an zucchini Likes
> Richie



My Mom would take a slice of eggplant, and a slice of zucchini batter fry them then add slices of chicken and ham and cheese between them. Then batter and fry the whole thing again. Kind of like a Monte Cristo sandwich. Me, I am not big on eggplant, you have to work 'em to keep 'em from being bitter, and they are a filler/ binder IMHO with only the taste you give them. Much like mushrooms. They are big down here especially in seafood type casseroles.


----------



## foamheart (May 19, 2018)

SmokinAl said:


> Looks good Kevin!!
> Al



Thank you kindly Al. 

Its something different I thought.


----------



## tropics (May 19, 2018)

foamheart said:


> My Mom would take a slice of eggplant, and a slice of zucchini batter fry them then add slices of chicken and ham and cheese between them. Then batter and fry the whole thing again. Kind of like a Monte Cristo sandwich. Me, I am not big on eggplant, you have to work 'em to keep 'em from being bitter, and they are a filler/ binder IMHO with only the taste you give them. Much like mushrooms. They are big down here especially in seafood type casseroles.


I peel the skin off that takes the bitterness out.
Richie


----------



## foamheart (May 19, 2018)

I'll have to remember that! Points for knowledge shared! 

You know they have the most marvelous seafood dish here with fried eggplant, called a Napoleon. They fry slices of eggplant, then stack 'em with some type of seafood with a light sauce between. OMG very good, very impressive, and very rich even with the light butter sauce.


----------



## tropics (May 19, 2018)

foamheart said:


> I'll have to remember that! Points for knowledge shared!
> 
> You know they have the most marvelous seafood dish here with fried eggplant, called a Napoleon. They fry slices of eggplant, then stack 'em with some type of seafood with a light sauce between. OMG very good, very impressive, and very rich even with the light butter sauce.



I've had Shrimp under an eggplant parm like I make fantastic.
My eggplant parm
https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/eggplant-parmigiana.273190/
Richie


----------



## idahopz (May 19, 2018)

That sounds great, even though I do not like squash!  I am not even aware of white squash in our stores.


----------



## SonnyE (May 19, 2018)

foamheart said:


> I once made a pie out of butternut squash, used pumpkin spices but I cut back on them. Was a great pie too.
> 
> I could have fried or wilted the cabbage with some bacon in it, I guess that would be fried.....



 I would think so. LOL! Just pullin your leg about the Slaw.
Fried eggplant was one of the big favorites around my house growing up. Egg wash, seasoned flour, and into the frying pan.
Might be fun to try now that I'm grown up and can play in the seasonings drawer. ;)


----------



## foamheart (May 19, 2018)

idahopz said:


> That sounds great, even though I do not like squash!  I am not even aware of white squash in our stores.



Thank you.

Its probably the lease raised of the squashes, my guess is the farmers keep them for themselves LOL  They stuff so well and fry up beautifully but were I to serve it to a table of friends I'd probably have to top it with some type cream sauce.


----------



## foamheart (May 19, 2018)

SonnyE said:


> I would think so. LOL! Just pullin your leg about the Slaw.
> Fried eggplant was one of the big favorites around my house growing up. Egg wash, seasoned flour, and into the frying pan.
> Might be fun to try now that I'm grown up and can play in the seasonings drawer. ;)



Good luck and its now so much fun experimenting. You should most definitely try a Napoleon. You can get seafood, lump crab or small white shrimps, added at the cream sauce at the last min., then just pick your spices. Slices of fried eggplant a spoon of the seafood/cream mixture, repeat, repeat. OMG good!


----------

